# Brancher un DD en USB sur airport extrem



## Jacques L (11 Juin 2013)

Bonjour à tous, j'ai parcouru les 4 pages de "périphériques et accessoires" et je n'ai pas trouvé de réponse, alors voilà:
j'ai branché un DD externe en USB sur ma airport extrem et je voulais m'en servir pour remplacer ma sauvegarde TimeMachine actuelle, seulement voilà, naïvement je pensais que le nouveau DD allait apparaître sur le bureau, et il n'en est rien, alors comment c'est'y qu'on peut vouerre le bestiau ? 

A la réflexion c'est peut-être dans réseaux que j'aurais dû mettre ce fil


----------



## Pascal 77 (11 Juin 2013)

Jacques L a dit:


> Bonjour à tous, j'ai parcouru les 4 pages de "périphériques et accessoires" et je n'ai pas trouvé de réponse, alors voilà:
> j'ai branché un DD externe en USB sur ma airport extrem et je voulais m'en servir pour remplacer ma sauvegarde TimeMachine actuelle, seulement voilà, naïvement je pensais que le nouveau DD allait apparaître sur le bureau, et il n'en est rien, alors comment c'est'y qu'on peut vouerre le bestiau ?
> 
> A la réflexion c'est peut-être dans réseaux que j'aurais dû mettre ce fil



C'est surtout la doc de ta borne, que tu aurais du parcourir, elle t'aurait répondu, si ma mémoire est bonne, que sa prise USB est exclusivement faite pour y brancher une imprimante, et qu'on ne peux pas y brancher de disque !


----------



## Jean-marie B (11 Juin 2013)

Bonjour Pascal 77,
Si, il est possible de brancher un dd en usb sur l'airport extreme


----------



## Pascal 77 (11 Juin 2013)

Mince, j'étais pas bien réveillé, j'ai lu "Airport Express" :rateau: :rose:


----------



## Jacques L (11 Juin 2013)

J'avais bien lu la doc de la borne, et j'avais fait point par point ce qui était inscrit, mais ça marchait pôôôô 

Mais c'était un DD windows et même si nulle part il n'était précisé qu'il fallait un DD partitionné Mac, je me suis dis que c'était aller dans le bon sens. Et effectivement ça marche  il ne me reste plus qu'à lancer TimeMachine pour avoir un équivalent de Time capsule


----------



## Jacques L (11 Juin 2013)

C'est quand même pas encore gagné :mouais: ça fait la 3e fois que je lance TM et 2 fois il m'a dit qu'il n'avait pas pu terminer parce que... euh j'ai pas noté 

Mais j'ai une piste, mon économiseur d'énergie était sur 3 heures, alors comme c'est une première sauvegarde complète (75 Go seulement car je ne sauvegarde pas tout sur TM) que ça passe par le wifi j'ai probablement dépassé le temps disponible avant la mise en veille, j'en ai sauvegardé actuellement 1/10 et il m'annonce encore 4 heures.


----------



## Jacques L (12 Juin 2013)

FrançoisMacG a dit:


> Bah, oui = http://pondini.org/TM/Airport.html


en suivant le lien de FrançoisMacG et en passant par la traduction google je suis tombé sur ça :





> Accélérer la première sauvegarde complète:
> Une fois que tout cela est mis en place, et la première sauvegarde a commencé, il ya un moyen d'accélérer les choses:
> 
> 
> ...


J'étais arrivé à la même chose de manière empirique après m'être rendu compte que c'était une gageure de  faire une sauvegarde TimeMachine car au bout de 10-12 Go la sauvegarde  n'avance plus, je peux arrêter la sauvegarde, mais impossible d'arrêter  le DD externe. Suivant les  différents essais que j'ai faits ça plante le finder et impossible de le  relancer, il faut débrancher airport extrem pour que ça se débloque, :hein: inutile de me faire remarquer que débrancher à chaud n'est pas recommandé, je sais bien, mais je n'ai pas trouvé d'autre solution 

En suivant le lien plus haut, on nous explique que TM branché sur un DD relié à airport extrem ne marche pas chez de nombreux utilisateurs et quand ça marche n'est pas forcément fiable dans le temps.

Apple maîtrise parfaitement la sauvegarde avec time capsule, et alors que c'est une configuration à priori très proche, le résultat est au mieux aléatoire. nulle part auparavant je n'avais lu une quelconque mise en garde, et j'aurais fait autrement si je l'avais su et j'ai l'impression de m'être fait avoir :hein:


----------



## Jacques L (27 Juin 2013)

Je confirme, je me suis obstiné, en me disant que quand même Apple n'a pas pu faire un système qui ne fonctionnait pas, et pourtant, c'est le cas, TimeMachine accepte de fonctionner sur un DD en USB sur AirportExtrem, mais jamais très longtemps, une journée, deux et c'est tout, d'un coup lors d'une sauvegarde, celle-ci se met à tourner en boucle pendant des heures, impossible de l'arrêter la plupart du temps et quand on y arrive impossible de débrancher le DD de l'airport extrem sans le mettre en erreur, seule solution, le débrancher et tout redémarrer.

En admettant qu'on branche un DD sur airport extrem, juste pour avoir un DDE sans TM, quel est l'intérêt? du Wifi en Usb c'est pas rapide du tout, alors à quoi ça peut bien servir?

J'avais acheté airport extrem uniquement pour TM, et je l'ai dans l'os, j'aurais pu acheter un "express" qui est moins cher et qui aurait fait le même travail au niveau du wifi


----------



## FrançoisMacG (27 Juin 2013)

Jacques L a dit:


> j'aurais fait autrement si je l'avais su et j'ai l'impression de m'être fait avoir :hein:





Jacques L a dit:


> Je confirme, je l'ai dans l'os


Oui, tu l'as dans l'os  x. :rose:


----------

